# Mainframe Opeartions Support



## maxi1981 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,

Is there any one who work with Mainframe Operations Support?.
I am having 7 years of experience in Mainframe Operations Support. Many of the Job openings asking for NV1 security clearance.
Does any one know about NV1 security clearance? I am here in Australia on 457 Visa. Am I eligible to get a NV1 security clearance?

Thanks,
Maxi.


----------

